# Camera on Holidays



## jessb (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi, 
just thinking about a camera on holiday,
you take 50 pics and fill up the memory
any ideas on what to do to save the pics and free up
the camera to take another 50 pics.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Jess

A very warm welcome to TSF & especially to the Photographers corner.

You have several options depending on the camera that you have. I am assuming it is a digital camera.

The easiest way is to buy additional storage cards. Often a camera comes with a storage card that has very low capacity. High capacity card prices have tumbled and it is easy to get a high capacity card or cards at very reasonable cost. I always carry spare cards (and spare batteries) just in case...

If you already have a camera, check what type of storage card it uses. CF or SD or a proprietary one like Sony. I suggest that you look in the cameras hand book and see how many photos it will store on say a 512 megabyte card...

Then estimate how many photos, on average, will you take per day multiply that by how many days you will be away.....

Storage cards are available in various capacities:

256, 512 Megabyte (Mb), 1, 2, 4, 8 Gigabyte (Gb)

If you buy enough cards or a big capacity card, then you don't need to worry until you get back home...

Alternatively...

You can go into a camera shop and have a CD/DVD burnt of the images on the existing card. You can then wipe the card and use it over again. (I think buying extra storage cards will be more convenient & economical!)

Alternatively (again)....

Take a laptop with you and download them each day and enjoy a slide show each evening.

I have a couple of big cameras and an assortment of storage cards ranging from 512Mb to 16Gb - I take my laptop with me & download each evening. Sometimes I will burn a DVD as a backup.

The following chart should give you an idea of how many photos you can expect to store on any given capacity size of card:










Regards & happy snapping! :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Extra cards is by far the most logical step. Don has even gone a stage further mentioning copying to CD/DVD which is a great idea too .. When I have been on holiday I usually visit family and there has always been a PC or laptop available with a CD/DVD Burner. I even went as far as getting a USB CF adapter so that I didn't need to find a PC with a card reader. It travels with my camera when I travel. 

My Nikon came with only 16MB .. so at the time of Purchase (about 5 years ago) I purchased a second card with 128MB. 
I wanted to take some photos with better definition than I could get with the "standard take" of 1MB and a jpg image. Problem with more definition is that the picture size increased to around 15MB per picture ( it's 4.3 megapixels) So I bought myself a 2GB card about a year ago .. cost me about 25 pounds when on holiday in Devon. Newer cameras use a smaller card which is also faster & cheaper. Shame they don't make a CF adapter that takes those newer cards.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Go to ebay and do a search on CF cards or SD cards...

2Gb card = £10 a 4Gb = £12.... Buy extra cards you will never regret it....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have an older digital camera, check your manual for the largest size of memory-card that the camera can handle. I found out, the hard way, that my Olympus Camedia can only use a 512Mb card, after buying a 2Gb card! :sigh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Were, check for a firmware update. Some allow for larger card types. When I bought mine I got a 512MB card when 2GB was the biggest available.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ooohh thanks EB, I'll check online tomorrow, when I'm more alert :wink:


----------



## JBSFFUN (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree that the largest memory card for your camera is best + extras. 
One more thing to consider is ,(as far as I know on my Canon A95) You can change the resolution of the pictures you take + that will allow more images on your available memory card. For info check your owners manual.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

don't forget that with an increase in the quantity of photos per memory card there is an associated loss of quality in the photo content. Whilst mot immediately apparent whilst browsing your electronic photo album, it may become noticeable if you have the photo's printed, especially with enlargements.


----------

